# All mountain binding for K2 Turbo Dream



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

union force is all you need to think about for all mountain riding


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

What's up with the screws coming lose at the bottom
Every time you adjust the ankle strap? Is that normal? That's why I was thinking Targas instead


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

You can either jump on the Union bandwagon or you can go with the tried, tested, and true Rome Targas. Targas can be adjusted to be more forgiving for your park days. Avoid the cartels. I say get the Targas. Targas + K2 TD = Sex


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Might be able to look at the k2 Auto Uprises or the Formulas if you want to stay in the k2 family. BurtonAvenger especially liked the formulas from 09-10.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

K2 Auto Evers are better suited to the Turbo Dream. I demoed the 2011 Auto Evers and I loved them. They had a new toestrap system which was awesome. I wanted to try the formulas, but didn't get a chance to. Formulas soft bindings meant for freestyle. The TD is an all-mountain stick that is stiffer flexing.


----------



## davenkaopua (Jul 7, 2010)

Would k2 auto evers 2011 be good for 2011 heritage for freeride/big mtn?


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Leo said:


> K2 Auto Evers are better suited to the Turbo Dream. I demoed the 2011 Auto Evers and I loved them. They had a new toestrap system which was awesome. I wanted to try the formulas, but didn't get a chance to. Formulas soft bindings meant for freestyle. The TD is an all-mountain stick that is stiffer flexing.


Normally I'd suggest the Auto Evers or Autos for the Turbo Dream, but he mentioned that he wanted to take it into the park as well. I haven't gotten a chance to try my Uprises yet (and haven't tried the formulas, although I've heard a lot of talk about them), but it sounds like they'd be stiff enough for when he was out of the park but still be playful in the park. 

I could be overreacting to the park statement however. :dunno:

Edit: To the guy above me, Auto Evers are pretty much the stiffest bindings that k2 makes to my knowledge, so they should be great if you want a freeride/big mountain binding.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm definitely looking into the k2 autoevers and rome targas because I occasionally want to be able to to do park. I haven't been boarding in years though so i just don't want to get in over my head with buying gear before i go out again. Last time i went snowboarding was my sophomore year of highschool and now i am going to be a junior in college so i know alot has changed in design and style. Thanks for the input so far


----------

